# non-lucrative visa requirements



## maryannesea (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi, My husband and I would like to move to Spain as retirees. We have been told that the requirements for the non-lucrative visa have changed, but we can not find them on any website. Would anyone have a link to a website that has all the current requirements for the specific visas? Even if it is in Spanish, that's fine. We can translate. Thank you! Maryanne


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

maryannesea said:


> Hi, My husband and I would like to move to Spain as retirees. We have been told that the requirements for the non-lucrative visa have changed, but we can not find them on any website. Would anyone have a link to a website that has all the current requirements for the specific visas? Even if it is in Spanish, that's fine. We can translate. Thank you! Maryanne


hi & welcome

this is all I can find on the Spanish Embassy in Canberra website Embajada de España en Canberra - but you've probably already got that


I think you'll have to contact the embassy directly. If you do find out, would you come back & let us know? It's a question that comes up fairly often, and it would be great to have an answer/link to hand


----------

